# The Best Big Al's to go to



## Robbieg (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi guys not sure if Im putting this thread in the right place, but just wanted to know in youre opinion which is the best Big Al's location between Mississauga, thornhill or scarborough? Ive never been, have been in this hobby for a few years now and have been shopping at a local fish store that is great for years. Ive heard so much about bigs Al's and would appreciate a little guidance. Looking forward to hearing from you guys


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Scarborough. Good selection and service


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Scarbourough and North York.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

I'll tell ya which one not to go to, newmarkets


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Mississauga is my favorite store for dry goods. See Mark or Jake for the best service.
--
Paul


----------



## Phantheman (Mar 4, 2012)

Scarborough, but I hate the 401, so Vaughan.


----------



## Robbieg (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks guys so Scarborough it is! We will prob go next week or the week after. will let you know how it goes


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Edmonton. The place is Huge! They have more room so they are not as tightly packed as Mississauga. Bit of a drive though. 

Lee


----------

